# Candle problem



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been using Candle-Flex molds to make tapers, skeps, and have been using 2/0 wicking and everything works fine, nice clean burn. My 3" pillars on the other hand do not. The 6x3" and 3x3" pillars burn a hole down the middle of the candle about 1 1/2" around. I remelted those and went with a bigger wick (#3) and now they burn a hole down the centre about 2" around. Just how big a wick do I need to use? Also when I use the bigger wick (#3) I seem to have a problem with voids (large) in and around the wick near the bottom of the candle. Any suggestions?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

What kind or mix of wax are you using? 

As for the voids, many people re-pour some additional wax as the mold sets up. Larger molds will have the wax shrink and this is what happens. Sometimes wax temp makes a big difference, and how fast the wax cools. 

You can always pour a bigger mold than you want. If you want a 3 inch high candle, find and pour a 4 inch candle. Then cut off the bottom and using a heated surface (candle leveler) finish off the bottom for a professional look.

The bigger the mold, the more shrinking you will see.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*try 60 ply*

try 60 ply wicking available at Betterbee


----------

